
YouTube's Recommendation Algorithm Has a Dark Side - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/youtubes-recommendation-algorithm-has-a-dark-side/
======
epiphanitus
I know the argument that "YouTube is polarizing everyone" is a common one, but
is there any evidence to back it up?

~~~
rolandog
I think that is a consequence of maximizing engagement.

------
muckrakerz
This is journalism worrying over people being able to watch what they want to.
Notice that the things it is worried about you watching are not things that a
left-leaning journalist would would find comforting.

